# Greenhouse as a viv??



## Adzi (Jul 17, 2009)

i dont plan on doing this unless its approved but my b&w tegu i getting too big for his viv now so im currently in the proccess of building him a 12x4x4 to put in the garage, i was then thinking of possibly getting a female for him to play with haha  lol

i read somewhere on the interent that someone keeps their tegu in their greenhouse??

are they any problems with this?
are lamps required?
will english weather hurt or kill them?

id love to know as this will save me money and i have a huge greenhouse thats never been used since i moved in and its bigger than 12x4x4

thanks for any help

adam x


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 17, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea to me.


...Jefroka


----------



## Dom3rd (Jul 17, 2009)

i would imagine as long as you can keep there temps good you should be ok


----------



## Beasty (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes! That sounds like a splendid idea!
I would put a wall with another door between the entrance door and the rest of the room on the inside. This will make a double door barrier so that IF the tegu(s) are at the door they won't be able to bolt right out when you open it. That may seem a bit of overkill but it would save lots of heartache in the end. (some zoos use this method) Also, you'll want to have a MVB for basking somewhere as a greenroom won't allow unfiltered sunlight through.
So, yes, as before stated, IF you can keep the temperatures right, that would be a great alternative. I wish I had such an option!
Should you go this route we must see pictures!!


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 17, 2009)

As stated before, as long as temps and humidity are straight it should be good. theres a book called "terrarium cage construction and care"( by the bartlett's) that talks about how green houses are suitable for tegus. but dont forget tegus can climb and dig.


----------



## crox (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, that would be awesome with a waterfall and a pond in it! You have to take pictures if you do this. If its big enough id put a bench in it too for you to hang out!


----------

